# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Van Gogh (edhe në shqip)

## Dita

A e njihni faqen http://www.vangoghgallery.com/?

Pas shume kohesh mungese ne te, ne kthimin qe bera sot u perballa me dy surpriza, se pari qe ka dale ne qarkullim nje CD-ROM me 2200 punimet e piktorit te madh dhe se dyti se kjo faqe gjithperfshirese (e jashtezakonshme per nga gjeresia e materialeve mbi jeten dhe vepren e piktorit - perfshi ketu dhe korrespondencen e tij) eshte perkthyer mes te tjerash dhe ne gjuhen shqipe. Variantin shqip te saj mund ta shikoni ne:

http://www.vangoghgallery.com/intern...ian/index.html


_Pershendetje me "Starry night"_

----------


## Fiori

Eshte kenaqesi te hysh ne faqe te huaja dhe te gjesh dhe perkthimet ne shqip, sidomos kur behet fjale per artiste si Van Gogh, njohuria mbi te cilet ne mos kulture, eshte kenaqesi. 

Gjithsesi me sa mbaj mend biografia dhe jeta e Van Gogh eshte perkthyer dhe me pare ne shqip. Mbaj mend qe kam lexuar librin *Etja për Jetë* te _Irving Stone_ kur kam qene ne Shqiperi. Liber qe do ja u keshilloja dhe lexuesve dhe artisteve te rinj. Per mendimin tim eshte pak a shume nje dere e vogel ne boten e artit dhe artisteve.  


p.s. Kam dashur gjithmone te krijojme nje faqe te tille mbi letersine, dhe te gjitha mundesite egzistojne, ndersa koha tani per tani mungon.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Gjuha për shqiptarët ka qënë, dhe ngelet gjithnjë faktori më kryesor i kulturës dhe vetëdijes shqiptare. Për nga tigulli, dhe veçantia e saj gjuha shqipe më duket edhe sikur Art në vetvete. Gëzohem që faqja e Van Gogh-ut është edhe në gjuhën e veçantë evropiane të shqipes. Është një faqe me info që i duhen shqiptarëve t'i drejtohen më shumë Artit sesa marrjes me Politikë.

Të falemnderit për lidhjen që solle Dita  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

Meqe me lart "Starry night" e solla ne pikture, vlen te sillet dhe nje pikture ne fjale e frymezuar nga kjo pikture....teksti i kenges "Starry, starry night" nga Don McLean, qe mund te degjohet dhe ne faqen e Josh Groban (te dhenat sipas: http://www.vangoghgallery.com/misc/mclean.htm)


*"Vincent" by Don McLean
("Starry, starry night")*


Starry, starry night.
Paint your palette blue and grey,
Look out on a summer's day,
With eyes that know the darkness in my soul.
Shadows on the hills,
Sketch the trees and the daffodils,
Catch the breeze and the winter chills,
In colors on the snowy linen land. 

Now I understand what you tried to say to me,
How you suffered for your sanity,
How you tried to set them free.
They would not listen, they did not know how.
Perhaps they'll listen now. 

Starry, starry night.
Flaming flowers that brightly blaze,
Swirling clouds in violet haze,
Reflect in Vincent's eyes of China blue.
Colors changing hue, morning field of amber grain,
Weathered faces lined in pain,
Are soothed beneath the artist's loving hand. 

Now I understand what you tried to say to me,
How you suffered for your sanity,
How you tried to set them free.
They would not listen, they did not know how.
Perhaps they'll listen now. 

For they could not love you,
But still your love was true.
And when no hope was left in sight
On that starry, starry night,
You took your life, as lovers often do.
But I could have told you, Vincent,
This world was never meant for one
As beautiful as you. 

Starry, starry night.
Portraits hung in empty halls,
Frameless head on nameless walls,
With eyes that watch the world and can't forget.
Like the strangers that you've met,
The ragged men in the ragged clothes,
The silver thorn of bloody rose,
Lie crushed and broken on the virgin snow. 

Now I think I know what you tried to say to me,
How you suffered for your sanity,
How you tried to set them free.
They would not listen, they're not listening still.
Perhaps they never will.

----------


## Dita

"Starry night"

Krijuar ne kohen kur ai gjendej ne azilin ne Saint-Rémy, jo nga nje vezhgim direkt ne natyre, sic ishte e zakonshme per vepren e tij, por nga kujtesa.
Jane bere krahasime stilistike te kesaj vepre me nje tjeter te Van Gogh-ut, pikerisht "Wheat Field with Crows.(piktura ne fund te ketij postimi)

Ka pasur spekullime lidhur me numrin e yjeve Brenda piktures (11). Ekziston mundesia qe ky numer te jete bazuar ne historine e Jozefit ne testamentin (dhiaten) e vjeter. Ne te shkruhet (cituar nga: http://vangoghgallery.com/painting/p_0612.htm)

*'Look, I have had another dream' he said, 'I thought I saw the sun, the moon and eleven stars, bowing to me.' 
Genesis 37:9*

Nje tjeter spekullim eshte ai mbi rene ne qender te qiellit te paraqitur ne pikture. Eshte thene se ajo mundet te pasqyroje simbolin kinez te Yin Yang:

----------


## Dita

*"Wheat field with crows"*

----------


## E=mc²

*Van Gogh*

Nje artist qe lekundet mes fese, piktures, dashurise dhe cmendurise. Nje jete ne zgrip te varferise dhe nje vdekje e papritur e mbetur mister, per tu vulosur me perjetesi veprat e tij absolutisht te persosura Kur flitet per Van Gogh, nuk mund te mos flitet edhe per dikotomine gjeni-cmenduri,  misheruar me se miri ne kete motor te piktures origjinale, unike. Ekzistojne mijera hipoteza semundjeje. Ata qe bazohen ne biografi flasin per nje lloj semundjeje veneriane, ose per sifilizin te trasheguar nga i ati, ose per skizofreni, depresion etj. Ata qe bazohen ne artin e tij, shohin ne pikturat e tij karakteristika te perbashketa me mijera paciente te tjere qe vuajne nga semundje te trurit. Me mjetet aktuale cdo supozim eshte i mundur, por asnje nuk mund te jete absolutisht i vertete. Ajo qe na lejohet te themi eshte se arti i Van Gogh-ut eshte ndricues dhe figura e tij e dobet, e vogel dhe vetmuar shpaloset ne nje realitet gjigant dhe te fuqishem ne historine e artit dhe te ndjenjave njerezore.
Van Gogh lindi ne Groot-Zundert, nje fshat holandez, me 30 mars 1853, nga martesa e Theodorus van Gogh, pastor protestant, dhe Anna Cornelia-s. Ishte i pari i gjashte vellezerve, pas vdekjes pa vdekjes se te parelindurit te familjes, qe mbante gjithashtu emrin e tij dhe qe vdiq pas lindjes ekzaktesisht nje vit para tij. Vincent do te kujtoje gjithmone varrin pas shtepise, mbi te cilin shihte te shkruar emrin e tij. Ai ka pasur nje femijeri te trazuar edhe per shkak te shetesimeve te herepashershme te prinderve te tij dhe jeta e tij  ngjan nje ecjeje plor disfata ekzistenciale dhe sociale. Ne vitin 1857 lindi vellai Theodorus, i thirrur shkurt Theo, qe do te kishte nje rendesi shume te madhe ne jeten e tij.

*I endur neper Evrope.*

Nga viti 1861 deri ne 1868-en frekuenton shkollen e vendit te tij dhe pastaj kolegjin e Zevenvergen, ku meson frengjishten, anglishten, gjermanishten dhe artin e vizatimit. Ne vitin 1869 fillon te punoje ne nje dyqan arti ne Aja, i themeluar nga xhaxhai i tij po me emrin Vincent. Kohen e lire e kalon duke lexuar dhe duke vizituar muze, fillon nje korrespondence me vellain e tij Theo dhe kalon pushimet tek prinderit ne vendin e tij te lindjes. Vitet qe pasojne shenojne per Van Gogh nje udhetim te vazhdueshem nga nje filial ne tjetrin ne dyqanin e artit te xhaxhait, transferime qe do ta cojne ne Bruksel, Londer e Paris. Nje nga punimet e tij me te rendesishme eshte edhe Kafja e nates.

*Predikues mes minatoreve*

Ne 1876-en e le punen perfundimisht dhe niset ne nje vend afer Londres, ne Ramsgate, ku punon si mesues i perkohshem, duke marre si shperblim vetem ushqim dhe strehim. Behet edhe ndihmes predikues dhe gjithmone e me shume deshiron qe tia dedikoje jeten fese, por gjate nje vizite tek prinderit e tij keta te fundit ngelen te tronditur nga kushtet ne te cilat jetonte i biri dhe nuk duan qe ai te niset serish per ne Londer. Xhaxhai Vincent i gjen nje tjeter pune, kesaj radhe si shites ne nje librari te Dordrecht-it. Van Gogh fillon te jetoje serish vetem, frekuenton kihen e vendit dhe perkthen pjese nga Bibla. E bind te atin qe ta lejoje te frekuentoje nje shkolle per predikues, por shume shpejt i nderpret studimet, te cilat u bene shume te veshtira per te. E megjithate, ne 1879-en punon si predikues ne minierat e karbonit ne Easmes te Borinage-s, ku realizon edhe skicat e para. Jeton ne nje varferi te skajshme dhe shqetesohet per kushtet ne te cilat punoje minatoret, te cilet perpiqet ti ndihmoje me aq sa mundet. Por ky veprim shkakton pakenaqesi tek punedhenesit e tij qe e pushojne nga puna duke e konsideruar te papershtatshem dhe duke e privuar nga talenti i tij. 
Van Gogh vazhdon te ndjeke prirjen e tij pa marre asnje kompensim. Jeton ne kushte te veshtira dhe vazhdon te lexoje dhe te vizatoje. Ne kete periudhe duhet te kene filluar krizat qe do te shenonin te ardhmen e tij. Vellai Theo e kritikon per menyren se si eshte katandisur jeta e rij dhe Vincenti i nderpret marredheniet me te, per ti rifilluar serish pas nje viti. 

*Egoist per dashuri*

Theo e ndihmon financiarisht dhe e nxit te vazhdoje me pikturen. Keshtu, Vincent shkon ne Bruksel dhe frekuenton shkollen e artit, ku njihet me shume piktore dhe duke u bere ne vitin 1880 mik i piktorit Anton van Rappard. Ne kete periudhe realizon kopje te veprave te Jean-Francois Millet.
Ne vitin 1881 dashurohet me kusheriren Kate, vejushe prej pak kohesh dhe me nje femije, po pa arritur te kete nje lidhje me te. Pas nje kerkese per martese, ai merr refuzimin e saj. I deshperuar Van Gogh djeg njeren dore ne flaken e nje llambe duke kerkuar te tregoje forcen e dashurise se tij. Duke refuzuar edhe nje here tjeter nje ndihme ekonomike nga prinderit e tij, Van Gogh riniset per ne Aja, ku merr leksione pikture nga piktori Anton Mauve, por edhe me te marredheniet shkaterrohen, sepse Vincent nuk kishte deshire te punonte me gips. 

*Rikthim ne shtepi* 

Ne kete periudhe Vincent njeh nje prostitute rrobalarese te alkoolizuar, Sien Hoornik (qe do te jete edhe modelja e tij) dhe shkon te jetoje me te dhe me djalin e saj. Shendeti i saj fillon ti hape probleme dhe ne kete periudhe semuret nga gonorea. Lidhja e tyre mbizoterohet nga dehjet emocionale te te riut Vincent, i cili per shkak te egersise se jetes se tij do te mbetet gjithmone i ngurtesuar ne mes te cmendurise dhe dashurise me te paster. Nga ky pasion i pare do te mbetet piktura e mrekullueshme "Sorroe".
Xhaxhi i tij ben nje porosi per njezet piktura peizazhesh. Kjo do te jete  vetmja pune e tij me porosi. Fillon te pikturoje me ngjyra vaji peizazhe dhe portrete, kurse vellai i tij i paguan materialet. Deshironte te martohej me Sien-en, por familja e frenon dhe Vincent merr vendimin e dhimbshem per tu ndare me te pas nje viti bashkejetese. Nga viti 1883 deri ne 1885 jeton me prinderit ne Nuenen dhe ne harkun e ketyre viteve pikturon dyqind tablo, kujdeset me shume dashuri per te emen, e cila kishte thyer njeren kembe dhe merr leksione muzike dhe kantoje, sepse mendon se ekziston nje lidhje midis ngjyres dhe muzikes. Sajon nje atelie ne nje ahur te shtepise-famulli te babait te tij, i cili vdes nga nje goditje apopleksike me 26 mars 1885. Ne kete kohe pikturon Ngrenesit e patateve. 

*Parisi dhe piktoret e "Petit Boulevard"*

Viti tjeter e gjen Van Gogh te semure rende per shkak te mosushqyerjes dhe duhanit. Nderkohe nuk e nderpret per asnje moment leximin leksionet e piktures. Nje agjent shitjesh i blen nje seri pikturash, por shet vetem njeren prej tyre per disa qindarka, duke i hedhur te tjerat ne zjarr. Ne Paris lidh miqesi me Paul Gauguin, dhe bashke me te e me Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec e ad Emile Bernard themelojne te ashtuquajturin grupin e  Piktoreve te Petit-Boulevard, per tu dalluar nga grupi i piktoreve te Grand-Boulevard (Claude Monet, Alfred Sisley, Camille Pissarro, Edgar Degas, Georges-Pierre Seurat), qe perfaqesoheshin ne galerine e Theo-s.

*Ngjyrat e Arles-it*

Me pas i duhet te lere Parisin dhe te transferohet ne Arles, ku gjen nje shtepi dhe vendos te pikturoje fasadat e verdha. Ne qytetin francez pikturon mes te tjerash disa prej kryeveprave te tij kryesore qe karakterizohen nga ngjyra te shndritshme plot jete nder te cilat Vazoja me 12 luledielli, Ura e Langlois, Kafja e nates dhe Shtepia e verdhe. Pikerisht gjate qendrimit ne Arles ndodh nje nga episodet me te diskutuara dhe dramatike te jetes se Van Gogh. Naten e 23 dhjetorit piktori pret veshin e majte dhe e con ne nje shtepi publike, per tia dhuruar nje prostitute me te cilen ishte dashuruar. Nderkohe shtrohet ne spital me diagnozen e epilepsise, alkoolizmit dhe skizofrenise dhe pikturon Autoportretin me veshin e fashuar. Qe nga ai moment Van Gogh do te kete gjithmone e me shume kriza halucinacionesh dhe do te shtrohet here pas here ne spital per tu kuruar nga semundjet mendore. Ne kete periudhe pikturon Iris dhe Pemet e qiparisit. Pas krizes se fundit kurohet ne maj te 1890-es ne Auvers-sur-Olse. Ketu njihet me mjekun-piktor qe e kuron, Paul Gachet, te cilin e portretizon ne nje pikture shume te famshme. Pikturat e kesaj periudhe pershkohen nga nje ndjenje e forte depresioni. Ndjeshmeria e tij e le te plagosur pas cdo veshtrimi dhe komenti, qe njerezit nuk ua kursejne kurre personave te cuditshem. 

*Goditje fatale* 

Me 27 korrik 1890 shkon tek cifti i pronareve te hanit ku jetonte. Ndihej shume keq dhe u tregon se ishte qelluar me nje revolver nga nje fshat aty prane varrezave ne Auvers-sur-Oise, ndersa pikturonte vepren e tij te fundit. Vdiq me 29 korrik dhe u varros nje dite me pas ne po ate varreze ku u qellua. Ne funeralin e tij ishin te pranishem i vellai Theo, doktor Gachet dhe shume artise. Arkivoli mbulohet i gjithi me luledielli. Pak muaj me pas, me 25 janar 1891, vdiq i vetevrare edhe i vellai, Theo.

----------


## E=mc²



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## Diesel Industry

Sa e bukur ajo e kepuceve!!!!! Nuk e kisha pare asnjehere, I madh Van Gogh

----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------

